# [Movie of the Decade- Round 2] Gladiator vs Iron Man



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

vs






The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 30, 2009)

Gladiator for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Gladiator was a good movie. Good music, good story, good direction.

Iron Man was like lightning in a bottle. You weren't expecting it to be as good as it was. It was magic. Iron Man was fuckin' Dr. Strange and Gladiator was David Blane.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2009)

Gladiator for me


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

Iron man, the movie was too awesome.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 30, 2009)

I vote Gladiator


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Iron Man was like lightning in a bottle. You weren't expecting it to be as good as it was. It was magic. Iron Man was fuckin' Dr. Strange and Gladiator was David Blane.


Iron Man was fantastic up until the final fight, which was about as good as Manos: Hands of fate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Fair enough, but that little detractor isn't enough for me.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

The ending was abit meh i agree i wanted Full powered Iron man suit to rape the Monger


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2009)

Iron Man was better.  (I'm a member of the "Gladiator was the worst movie to win the Oscar for Best Picture" camp.)

It was still pretty good, but I consider it highly overrated.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

Iron Man.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)

Russel Crowe is delicious:drull
Last Samurai ruined it for me though.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Russel Crowe is delicious:drull
> Last Samurai ruined it for me though.



Do you mean Russel Crowe was in Last Samurai or am I misunderstanding you? Last Samurai was a ripoff because of Tom Cruise. That role should've gone to a Japanese actor. 

Voting for Gladiator again. Iron Man was very good, but has its flaws (weaker second half of the movie). Gladiator was... epic.


----------



## Mellie (Dec 30, 2009)

Gladiator


----------



## Cochise (Dec 30, 2009)

Gladiator has always been an overrated movie by my standards, it was long, had moments, but in the end felt flat.

Iron Man is one of the best comic book adaptations, and Robert Downey Jr. nailed Tony Stark's character. I have to pick it.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Do you mean Russel Crowe was in Last Samurai or am I misunderstanding you? Last Samurai was a ripoff because of Tom Cruise. That role should've gone to a Japanese actor.



They should have got a Japanese actor to play a Westerner caught up in the turmoil of Meiji Japan?


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> They should have got a Japanese actor to play a Westerner caught up in the turmoil of Meiji Japan?



No, they should have had the story so that it wasn't about a Westerner becoming the new last samurai, but that it was all about Japan vs the Western "invasion".


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> They should have got a Japanese actor to play a Westerner caught up in the turmoil of Meiji Japan?



Couldnt have put it better myself.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

I found Iron Man wholly average, Gladiator was better.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> No, they should have had the story so that it wasn't about a Westerner becoming the new last samurai, but that it was all about Japan vs the Western "invasion".



That's just a different film. 

Though it sounds about as historically accurate.

The story was written years before Cruise even heard of it, but as far as I know the essentials were the same. Don't blame Tom Cruise for the story.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> That's just a different film.
> 
> Though it sounds about as historically accurate.
> 
> The story was written years before Cruise even heard of it, but as far as I know the essentials were the same. Don't blame Tom Cruise for the story.



I just don't like Tom Cruise in that movie


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think he was okay. Nothing bad, nothing special.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 30, 2009)

Gladiator. This one had a feeling of sadness that the other lacks


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2009)

Fe♂

Ficken Ja.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)

As much as I like Iron Man

its fucking Gladiator and that shit is OFF THE HOOK


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 30, 2009)

Big love for the Iron Man but Gladiator is right at the top; great acting, story, fights, etc, the whole shebang is top drawer.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 30, 2009)

Love both, voted Iron Man.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 31, 2009)

Gladiator.

Iron Man was good CG, some good action, and non-memorable conflict or villains. Maybe I was just tired the day I watched it but the movie really didn't stick with me.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 31, 2009)

Voted Gladiator. It changed the game and kicked off the re-imagining of an old genre. Iron Man did not and for me is only note worthy because it didn't suck amongst the host of terrible comic-movie adaptations.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Dec 31, 2009)

Gladiator                       .


----------



## Gooba (Dec 31, 2009)

Iron Man.  I thought Gladiator was a bit too formulaic.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Dec 31, 2009)

Last samurai was great, had one of the best soundtracks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2009)

Iron Man bitches!


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2009)

Wtf Iron man lost


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 1, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Gladiator has always been an overrated movie by my standards, it was long, had moments, but in the end felt flat.


^ This. I was also less impressed with _Iron Man_ than most people, but at least I enjoyed it overall.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

Decade is over now:ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

> Iron Man. I thought Gladiator was a bit too formulaic.



And Iron Man wasn't formulaic?


----------



## Felt (Jan 1, 2010)

Gladiator is a masterpiece.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 1, 2010)

are you not entertained ?!

ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED !?


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 1, 2010)

Iron Man... I still have no desire to see Gladiator.


----------

